# 3 Mile Bridge?



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

*3 Mile Bridge (or anything like it)?*

I used to fish off the Gulf Breeze side many years ago before the hurricane. Most everyone was friendly and it was fairly safe. You could catch a nap and get right back to fishing. They even had the bait trucks rolling up and down the bridge with supplies, bait, and snacks. Those were the days. :thumbsup:

Anyway what I'm getting at, is that I took the family over to the Pensacola side a year or so ago and didn't quite find it to be the same atmosphere. I guess that's because it's a honor-pay system and there's no guard shack? I mean there's people that look like they live there... I had 2 or 3 people come up and ask for a cigarette or bait, and one guy wouldn't leave until I got a little more firm with him. 

Had a car next to us that kept blaring their music and had their beat-up car running with the exhaust pointed our way. They had to know it was blowing in our face because you could SEE it! We just left because we weren't catching anything anyway, and didn't want a confrontation. 

So what do you guys think? How's the fishing out there, atmosphere and fishing-wise? I'm sure the same fish are out there, but it's a lot shorter now. Is it still worth fishing? Did I just have a bad day out there or is it always like that? Do I just need to get a boat or is there somewhere else I can spend some quality fishing time with the family?

Thanks guys


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Three MIle Bridge Fishing Pier*

I fished on the old(pre Camille) fishing pier with my family real often and it was a joy.

I also tried the new pier and no thanks. I went to the surf and haven't looked back. .JMHO C2


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

I go to the 3 mile Pensacola side at least 1 time a week just to kill an hour or 2 and I have come to many conclusions. 1: it is very overfished and produces trash and bait fish. Dont get me wrong I have had some bull reds but I can get the same fish in the bayou 5 min away. 2: it is a homeless magnet not family friendly I have personally been in a fist fight with a man who was angry and drunk and the bridge is not clean but it is kept like a dump.I have seen drugs being used and sold there so I have stopped wasting my time.


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Well that's not what I wanted to hear, but I kind of expected it I guess. It's a shame that the bridge fishing has gone downhill so much.

Does anyone have a family friendly fishing locations? The piers get a bit... crowded and rowdy... for me to take the family out there. 

Does anyone know of anywhere with easy access (short walking distance from the truck) where I could catch some decent fish from land? I don't have a boat yet and we're really looking to get the rods in the water. We're not looking for the big Cobias or Kings. We're just looking to maybe catch some redfish, snapper, grouper, flounder, sheephead, whatever.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Most of the piers get crowded. The beach pier, and pickens pier may be an option. I just try to go during the week so the crowds are smaller.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Ive done good on Bob Sikes GB side,most of the folks there were friendly enough...and I've caught some big reds there..


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bridge Options*

I see entire families fishing from the beach many times.

It isn't crowded and fun to fish. JMHO C2


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

I appreciate the replies guys. I'll be heading over to Bob Sykes or Fort Pickens one of these upcoming days to test the waters. Thanks a lot.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah its sad to say but the trash has over taken 3 mile bridge. I fish alot out there sometimes at night for white trout and during the day its the worst there is about 9 bums that live under the bridge that come up wanting beer,hooks,money,just anything.Seen a bum fight at the end of the bridge one night over foodstamps amd a beer :boxing: I loved it on the old bridge kill more fish on it cuz if went out futher. I'd take the kids/wife to the beach and set up some rods and find ya a hole to fish in and you will slam the whiting and pomps,redfish!! Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## Needle Fish 69 (Dec 15, 2011)

if you want to get quality fish without the crowds, you are going to have to work for it. Personally, my favorite type of fishing is wade fishing the grass flats on the soundside of Pcola beach... now it is a hike (prob about a 3/4 mile) it is worth it.. you get quality fish and most of the time you dont see another person. there are tones of grass flates.. you just gotta pick one.


----------

